# Do women have higher standards than men?



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a question I have been meaning to ask for awhile. From my experience this could possibly be due to the fact I have SA and low confidence, but women tend to be pickier about who they will commit to. Guys on the other hand seem more open to dating 'less desirable' women.


----------



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

I think some guys are more open about being attracted to someone who is not the norm or expectation for them while females mostly date outside of the norm for monetary gains. One of the best looking guys during my days at college preferred overweight women. This guy was 99% muscle and skinny girls weren't his thing. My high school classmate (not bad looking) is in the military and he dates average or below average looking women. We often hear females don't care about looks, but we know that is nonsense. They care about looks and social status, and overlook a guy's bad looks based on his social status. I've never met a single woman who overlooked a bad looking guy's appearance for his charm.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well there are always those guys who would bone anything with a vagina and would go to great lengths to get it. 

I have always thought that on average, on the initial approach/get to know you stage, that some women can be turned off much easier by a guy than the other way around. 

For example say a woman finds a man attractive. This causes the initial greeting to go okay, but the moment that she detects that he is somewhat shy, or doesn't hit all the social interaction checks, she can get immediately turned off- like a switch. This does not go for all women of course.


----------



## Jorge408 (May 12, 2013)

i guess it depends i hang out with punk chicks and one of my perdy damn punk friends went out with this homeless friend....she aid she didnt want men taking care of her she wanted to take care of them lol shes awesome!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a pointless question and needs a great deal of context. Each person, man or woman, has their own set of standards and even these will change depending what kind of relationship they're looking for at given moment and how busy or how desperate they're feeling at a given moment and perhaps on what they ate for dinner. At any rate, it's only the standards of the particular women you're interested in that will matter to you and they most likely won't be representative of women in general.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

In some things, not in others. Women in general tend to be more open to dating people who are less attractive than themselves physically, for example. Men tend to be more open to dating women who are less well off or less educated, on average.

At least from what I see going on around me, which is super scientific.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Depends on what you're talking about. Women seem to have higher standards for a man's personality, but many guys won't accept anything less than near-perfection when it comes to women's looks. From what i've seen, i'm inclined to say that men have higher standards.



FriedChicken said:


> I think some guys are more open about being attracted to someone who is not the norm or expectation for them while females mostly date outside of the norm for monetary gains. One of the best looking guys during my days at college preferred overweight women. This guy was 99% muscle and skinny girls weren't his thing. My high school classmate (not bad looking) is in the military and he dates average or below average looking women. We often hear females don't care about looks, but we know that is nonsense. They care about looks and social status, and overlook a guy's bad looks based on his social status. I've never met a single woman who overlooked a bad looking guy's appearance for his charm.


This is so completely false. I honestly haven't known ANY guy who would be open about being attracted to someone who isn't the norm. On the other hand, I see women dating unattractive men quite literally all the time. Women will often overlook a man's looks, but men will never overlook a woman's.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes.

"As you can see from the gray line, *women rate an incredible 80% of guys as worse-looking than medium.* Very harsh."

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-looks-and-online-dating/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.


This.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

But not necessarily just higher standards. They have different standards. And men usually have no clue what they are or why. To complicate matters, it tends to be different with different women. You're just supposed to know. You're supposed to be super perceptive. Because the right guy has special powers or something. It turns them on when you "just know". Well, assuming you're physically attractive to them in the first place. You still have to have the right stuff in your head.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Paul said:


> It's a pointless question and needs a great deal of context. Each person, man or woman, has their own set of standards and even these will change depending what kind of relationship they're looking for at given moment and how busy or how desperate they're feeling at a given moment and perhaps on what they ate for dinner. At any rate, it's only the standards of the particular women you're interested in that will matter to you and they most likely won't be representative of women in general.


The answer to end this thread and every single one like them that has ever been made, is currently being made, and ever will be made.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

"Standards" implies there's some objective ranking. GuyA is objectively better than GuyB who is objectively better than GuyC, and on, and women are trying to decide how low they're willing to sink in the rankings - I'll date GuyF but not GuyG, I have standards! But too much of attraction is subjective for that to be accurate.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

I only care about personality compatibility, physical appearance/health, personal hygiene and they would almost certainly have to be non religious.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.


This is my understanding as well. With the population of the world approximately evenly split between men and women, it all has to balance out somewhere.

Also, the OPs experience might also be influenced by the age of women he interacts with. The odds are definitely favorable for women in their 20s. I've noticed that single women over 30 seem so much open and friendlier (for the lack of a better term to describe it).


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I just think they look for different things. Guys look more for looks and attractiveness, girls look for personality and maturity.

So I don't know if one has higher standards than the other, they just have different priorities.

That's my two cents, but what the hell do I know about relationships anyway?


----------



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> This is so completely false. I honestly haven't known ANY guy who would be open about being attracted to someone who isn't the norm. On the other hand, I see women dating unattractive men quite literally all the time. Women will often overlook a man's looks, but men will never overlook a woman's.


Just because YOU never known a guy dating outside of the norm doesn't mean that guys overlook unattractive women. There are men who date women who are not attractive by typical standards. I did not say they are overlooking a woman's looks. What I am saying is that this group of guys date outside of the norm because that is what they are attracted to. The hot guy dating the overweight girl is not about him overlooking her weight. It's about him being into bigger women.

I have never met any woman willing to overlook a man's looks. I'm not saying it doesn't happen because I'm sure it does.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel that most men have higher standards for looks than women do. Of course there are exceptions on both sides.

However it also seems that some/most women have higher standards for pretty much everything else when it comes to guys though. Some (not all) women can be very picky about the guy's personality, housing situation, income, car, job, etc. than the other way around.

Once again not the case with every woman or every man.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

For me, I refuse to go for a girl I don't find attractive. I don't care how good her personality is. You may think I'm shallow, but I will not lower my standards.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My instinct says yes, straight women do. But then again, they do go out with guys, so...

All kidding aside, I think my thoughts were on par with the charts showed from Arnie. As far as attractiveness goes, women seem to "play it safe", I guess you'd say. While guys seem to not be able to contain themselves when it comes to pleasing visuals.

But as far as standards when it comes to your average person, it's about as subjective either way you go with gender, I'd say.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

more guys will settle bc they have less opportunity, not because theyre better people



Persephone The Dread said:


> Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.


100%


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.





probably offline said:


> This.


Just curious. In what ways besides looks?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sometimes I just am attracted to a girl for some reason. Like right now I have this huge crush on this one girl and I have no idea why.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

FriedChicken said:


> Just because YOU never known a guy dating outside of the norm doesn't mean that guys overlook unattractive women. There are men who date women who are not attractive by typical standards. I did not say they are overlooking a woman's looks. What I am saying is that this group of guys date outside of the norm because that is what they are attracted to. The hot guy dating the overweight girl is not about him overlooking her weight. It's about him being into bigger women.


I've never known anyone that is this way in my entire life, and i'd bet that neither has anyone from where I grew up. I'm willing to bet that less than 5% of men would want to date a woman who is "outside of the norm" looks-wise.



jsmith92 said:


> For me, I refuse to go for a girl I don't find attractive. I don't care how good her personality is. You may think I'm shallow, but I will not lower my standards.


Would you date a girl who is perfect looks-wise but has an absolutely horrendous personality and is a genuinely terrible person? This seems extremely common among guys.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I've never known anyone that didn't. I'm willing to bet that less than 5% of men would want to date a woman who is "outside of the norm" looks-wise.


Most people are average looking and most of those people have been or are in relationships/married/etc. How would that happen if almost all guys only date the extremely attractive women and don't give average or below average women a second glance?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> Most people are average looking and most of those people have been or are in relationships/married/etc. How would that happen if almost all guys only date the extremely attractive women and don't give average or below average women a second glance?


To clarify, i'm talking about men in their late teens and twenties (I assumed that was the demographic you were referring to in this thread). I almost never see young average or below average women in a relationship where i'm from. :stu


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

FriedChicken said:


> I think some guys are more open about being attracted to someone who is not the norm or expectation for them while females mostly date outside of the norm for monetary gains. One of the best looking guys during my days at college preferred overweight women. This guy was 99% muscle and skinny girls weren't his thing. My high school classmate (not bad looking) is in the military and he dates average or below average looking women. We often hear females don't care about looks, but we know that is nonsense. They care about looks and social status, and overlook a guy's bad looks based on his social status. I've never met a single woman who overlooked a bad looking guy's appearance for his charm.


You've met one now and I'm sure I'm not the only one out there. I was not very attracted to my husband when we first met. I was dating a total jack*ss rich attorney's son who was relatively good looking and sought after by other girls (which was a point of contention between us because he was not resisting them very well as you can imagine) and he had said something about getting married in the future. I said "I'm not marrying you, I want a HAPPY life!" I ended up dumping him.

Shortly thereafter I met my husband who was poor and not as attractive. But so sweet, so kind, so generous and selfless that I loved him for being so good and decent. Even my crabby hateful old grandfather who didn't like anyone called him a "prince among men".

I gave up personal gain and a better looking man for a good man. The nice guy won. And that other guy was still coming around and trying to send me notes through people we both knew begging me to come back to him even after we were married and had our first child. My husband told him to hit the road. Together we worked for a better life and more prosperity. Not all women are greedy witches.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> For me, I refuse to go for a girl I don't find attractive. I don't care how good her personality is. You may think I'm shallow, but I will not lower my standards.


Man you could be in for a rough life then with some cold hard witch if that's all you pay attention to. I know I guy like that and he works himself to death trying to keep up with his terrible (but hot) woman's demands. He works two jobs and sells crap on the side while she sits home buying three thousand dollar teacup dogs and expensive designer handbags without any pity in her heart for what he has to do to get her that stuff. And when they fight, she calls her dad and they conspire about how to ruin him in a divorce if he doesn't straighten up and do what she wants. No lie, this is exactly what his life is like.


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

depends on the woman, depends on the man, depends on the place and depends on the time.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> Yes.
> 
> "As you can see from the gray line, *women rate an incredible 80% of guys as worse-looking than medium.* Very harsh."
> 
> http://blog.*okcupid.com*/index.php/your-looks-and-online-dating/


OKCupid is like the amorous second cousin of People of Walmart. Who can blame the women for voting that way?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> To clarify, i'm talking about men in their late teens and twenties (I assumed that was the demographic you were referring to in this thread). I almost never see young average or below average women in a relationship where i'm from. :stu


I don't doubt your observations and experiences, but I think even most young people (late teens) and definitely into 20's have been in a relationship or dated before.

What I'm saying is most people, and those people are average looking, have been in relationships or at least dated well before their 30's. Does that sound accurate to you?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> OKCupid is like the amorous second cousin of People of Walmart. Who can blame the women for voting that way?


I used to have multiple female accounts on okcupid for trolling purposes. Most of the guys I got messages from where good looking and friendly (at least well above the average you see on the street)


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

arnie said:


> I used to have multiple female accounts on okcupid for trolling purposes. Most of the guys I got messages from where good looking and friendly (at least well above the average you see on the street)


How many d*** pics did u get?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> What I'm saying is most people, and those people are average looking, have been in relationships or at least dated well before their 30's. Does that sound accurate to you?


_Well_ before their 30s? No, that doesn't sound accurate.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

men really have no standards, even i got bunch of likes from dudes on okcupid


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

monotonous said:


> men really have no standards, even i got bunch of likes from dudes on okcupid


 Well, for most men, it's like homeless people and money. They're not going to say no if you offer them money. Offer a guy who hasn't had a GF in 20 years some sex and he's going to be naked in five seconds. A tree stump is going to be attractive in a world where many people literally would have to pay for sex.

A halfway attractive woman with no missing parts and no obvious diseases is going to have more opportunities if she wants them. Even if guys aren't throwing themselves at her, she could easily get sex if she wants it simply by throwing out the bait. They generally just don't want it that bad.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> _Well_ before their 30s? No, that doesn't sound accurate.


I thought most people had at least dated in their teens and/or 20's. I don't know anyone in real life that has not gone on at least some dates by the time they reach 30. To clarify, by relationships, I don't necessarily mean engaged or married- doesn't have to be that serious.

So you are saying that almost all average looking girls where you live go their first 30 years without going on dates?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> I thought most people had at least dated in their teens and/or 20's. I don't know anyone in real life that has not gone on at least some dates by the time they reach 30. To clarify, by relationships, I don't necessarily mean engaged or married- doesn't have to be that serious.
> 
> So you are saying that almost all average looking girls where you live go their first 30 years without going on dates?


To be honest, most of the average looking girls here are single until their mid-20s or so. They will go on dates, but generally guys won't pursue a relationship unless they're extremely attractive.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> To be honest, most of the average looking girls here are single until their mid-20s or so. They will go on dates, but generally guys won't pursue a relationship unless they're extremely attractive.


I disagree with this. There's this girl that I have a huge crush on now and I have no idea why. I just find her so cute it is unbelievable.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> I disagree with this. There's this girl that I have a huge crush on now and I have no idea why. I just find her so cute it is unbelievable.


Would you say that most would find her unattractive?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Virtually universally women have more higher standards/unrealistic expectations compared to men, a word you should be aware of also is _hypergamy_. Marrying/dating/mating up. Women are far more interested in things, stuff, assets, money, power than men are to women. I'm not even placing a value judgment on all of this in itself. There's a biological, evolutionary basis for it. It is the modern manisfestation of it (state against men and feminism in short).

Women won't tend to tell you straight answers here. In very general terms you'll get a lot of: _'just be nice! Be sensitive! Be yourself!'_ or contrasting statements. You should not put much faith in these. I can't say or explain why as it will be considered 'misogynist' by feminist positively bias SAS moderation.

Though you _do_ need to be careful with statistics, in general they are a safer bet than anecdotal opinions. You can independently search dating website statistics and follow to these websites official statistics. When I state money, property etc, it isn't just rhetoric. You'll see literally 'messages replied to', 'messages sent', 'lead to dates'' and the differences between how the sexes interact based on these things.

Women _don't_ care about looks on the whole. There's some height preference, not much else. If you think you're ugly, hung up on looks or whatever; it's more about you and self-confidence.

Another thing to think about is that women have far more choice and can afford to be more picky. As a mass they get approached far more, don't have to do chat up, don't have to work on themselves at a core level near as much as men. I as a man (throwing out random examples) because women don't care as much about looks have to work hard and long term to change my looks to the point where they will make much impact - exercise, build muscle. Women can slap make up on. I have to work hard to get money and assets to be a good mate. What's one of the first things a woman asks you? 'What do you do for a living?' Men don't care half as much.

Women have (effectively, think about it as) 1 egg (at a time) and they have to be careful with it or they're knocked up for 9 months, nursing for a couple of years. I can knock one off and murder some hundreds of millions of tiny sperm soldiers, destined for a toilet roll graveyard and it costs me a few calories, and if I want to be a deadbeat and sod off, I'll sod off. I can repopulate the planet when an all but me male killing virus hits, in under a week. Women can be deadbeat, bad mate choosing, culturally uncountable, celebrated single moms, or dispose of men and continue to extract their resources of course as many are under feminism and father state but that's in like the last 50 years. Safe to say, it's hardwired into women a tad more, to be more choosy. For good reason IMO.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Would you say that most would find her unattractive?


No, but she's not as attractive as other girls according to others. I just find her so cute and adorable.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

From an evolutionary standpoint, it makes sense to generalize that women have "higher standards," or rather, they are more selective with their mates. Sexual relations have higher risk for women - possible pregnancy - that could leave her vulnerable and preoccupied for 9 months. It is also in the woman's best interest to select a mate who has sturdy Darwinian traits/genes that will survive and thrive in their offspring and generations to come.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> No, but she's not as attractive as other girls according to others. I just find her so cute and adorable.


That little bit of anecdotal evidence doesn't really explain why you think i'm wrong, though.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Male and female sexuality are very different from each other. As a male, I can probably get sexually aroused by around 90% of the members of the opposite sex(in my age group.) This is definitely not true for most females


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> From an evolutionary standpoint, it makes sense to generalize that women have "higher standards," or rather, they are more selective with their mates. Sexual relations have higher risk for women - possible pregnancy - that could leave her vulnerable and preoccupied for 9 months. It is also in the woman's best interest to select a mate who has sturdy Darwinian traits/genes that will survive and thrive in their offspring and generations to come.


This pop evo-psych way of thinking is absolute BS. People are not motivated by abstractions like "ensuring the survival of future generations."


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> That little bit of anecdotal evidence doesn't really explain why you think i'm wrong, though.


Lol. I just am so nervous in that classroom because of this. I have to give a presentation of a poem for a class project Tuesday and she's in the class so it should be interesting. All be it only has to be 4 minutes.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Many guys will have sex with plenty of women, but only commit to a select few of those women.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Only for sex. On the whole men seem pretty fussy when it comes to relationships.


Fussy when it comes to personality, perhaps. But not necessarily looks.

Personally, I'm physically attracted to, probably most, women that I meet. But I'm not attracted to the personalities of all of those women. And attraction to a particular personality is just personal taste.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> Personally, I'm physically attracted to, probably most, women that I meet.


I don't think most men feel this way.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Putin said:


> This pop evo-psych way of thinking is absolute BS. People are not motivated by abstractions like "ensuring the survival of future generations."


No, but their genes are. And you're genes control much more of your life than most people would admit.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't think most men feel this way.


This. It seems like most men actually find most women unattractive.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I find a good portion of the women I encounter on a daily basis to be at least somewhat physically attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't think most men feel this way.


Yeah, most guys I've known haven't been attracted to me, and I've known a lot of guys. Some have openly admitted to that too. 'You're not my type' etc

Or the time when a guy said 'your breasts are too small for my tastes' I actually witnessed a conversation about me on facebook, guy number 2 defended my breast size, but thought I seemed too young. There was a whole conversation started by this guy about how me and some other girl on my course at uni were obviously lesbians because we weren't openly interested in any guys as far as they knew. It was quite ridiculous. Luckily **** like that is quite rare for me though.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I actually witnessed a conversation about me on facebook, guy number 2 defended my breast size, but thought I seemed too young.


Holy **** are you serious!!? That is so ****ed up. I would have been so embarrassed, I think I'd have hid from both of them for the rest of my life. Omg, I am so nervous now after reading that, like seriously, what if there are guys right now debating whether I'm attractive or not? ****ing crazy.  :afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Holy **** are you serious!!? That is so ****ed up. I would have been so embarrassed, I think I'd have hid from both of them for the rest of my life. Omg, I am so nervous now after reading that, like seriously, what if there are guys right now debating whether I'm attractive or not? ****ing crazy.  :afr


No I'm too aggressive for that I can't remember what I said exactly but I was basically like 'Yeah, thanks guys *rant* *rant*' :lol my SA doesn't apply anywhere near as much when I get annoyed.

It just kept spiraling out of control though it was amazing, all the **** that just went on and on for like twenty+ comments. And I was just reading it like :| are you done?

Tbh Shameful at some point there probably have been, but most are at least considerate enough not to do it on Facebook in open view of tons of other people you know in real life.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

arnie said:


> No, but their genes are. And you're genes control much more of your life than most people would admit.


Really? I for one have no intention of ever reproducing. I'm sure many other people do as well. And are people really making consciously making decisions to maximize the number of genetic replicas (kids) they leave behind? Are people having sex for the purpose of procreation as opposed to just enjoying it? Do people obsessively maintain a scoreboard of the number of kids they have and their fates? Do they constantly think up new strategies to have more kids or have more successful kids? Do women spend their time coming up with detailed strategies for getting the seed of the right 'alpha' fathers and then finding the right 'beta' schlubs to provide for them?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, most if not all women would reject fat or ugly guys with nothing much else going for them. It's called standards for them though. 

While the men are demonised as being shallow and mean for doing vice-versa! Men aren't allowed standards and should be happy with whatever scraps they get thrown!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Shameful said:


> Holy **** are you serious!!? That is so ****ed up. I would have been so embarrassed, I think I'd have hid from both of them for the rest of my life. Omg, I am so nervous now after reading that, like seriously, what if there are guys right now debating whether I'm attractive or not? ****ing crazy.  :afr


Conversing like this in public is inexcusably awful but women have the same sorts of conversations about men amongst themselves. I've been privy to many of them. The difference between men and women seems to be that women tend to be more discreet and diplomatic about sharing their opinions. The content is generally the same.



Putin said:


> Really? I for one have no intention of ever reproducing. I'm sure many other people do as well. And are people really making consciously making decisions to maximize the number of genetic replicas (kids) they leave behind? Are people having sex for the purpose of procreation as opposed to just enjoying it? Do people obsessively maintain a scoreboard of the number of kids they have and their fates? Do they constantly think up new strategies to have more kids or have more successful kids? Do women spend their time coming up with detailed strategies for getting the seed of the right 'alpha' fathers and then finding the right 'beta' schlubs to provide for them?


That isn't how evolution works. It doesn't matter what you consciously choose to do. The simple fact is that the genes of people who do have more kids will tend to replace the genes of people who don't over time, so whatever behaviors they had will tend to become more common. Your personal choices are pretty much irrelevant. Women who found partners with good resources had more/healthier children, on average, than women who didn't, so whatever traits led them to select those partners are reinforced in the gene pool.



AceP said:


> Yes, most if not all women would reject fat or ugly guys with nothing much else going for them. It's called standards for them though.
> 
> While the men are demonised as being shallow and mean for doing vice-versa! Men aren't allowed standards and should be happy with whatever scraps they get thrown!


Men and women are equally shallow, and neither should be shamed for their preferences.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Among humans, the males do their mating dance but it's the women who do the selecting. So, of course women are more selective.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The direction this thread is headed:


----------

